# Resources > Professional Associations >  WMA 2013: Collections/Registrar Sessions

## laurenvalone

Dear Registrar and Collections professionals,

As we all know, the registrar and collections fields are continuously progressing. Collections care standards evolve, new database management and registration technologies are emerging, and the way people access an institutions information changes. With this idea of the future in mind, the Western Museum Associations (WMA) 2013 Annual Meeting Program Committee approved many collections- and registration-themed presentations within the 50 overall sessions.

The WMA has broken these sessions out into six interdisciplinary tracks including, Business, Careerpath/Leadership, Visitor Experience, Community Engagement, and of particular interest to collections and registration, Collections and Technology. Much like many of the roles within your own institutions or businesses, each session incorporates multiple perspectives from across museum disciplines.

Registrars and Collections Management professions will find the following programming of particular interest:

*PreConference Workshops*

CSI: RegistrarsCare of Collections: Paper 

*Topic Tables*

Collection Databases:  Janaki Krishna, Registrar, Natural History Museum of UtahCollections Management/Registration:  Nicole Nathan, Curator of Collections and Registrar, Museum of Contemporary CraftInsurance:  Victoria France, Managing Director Fine Art Division, Robertson Taylor International Insurance Brokers 

*Lunch*

Registrars Committee Western Region Luncheon 

*Sessions*

To Collect or To Not Collect: Considerations for Contemporary Art CuratorsCoordinated Emergency PreparednessUtilizing Volunteers in Museum Collections: Projects to Get, Keep, and Train VolunteersDriven by Photographs: A Case Study of Three CollectionsExtraordinary Spaces: Site-Specific Collections and Their ChallengesStorage Renovations in Existing Buildings and the Impact on Collections (Double Session)Bridging the Divide: Collaborative Staff DevelopmentCollections Roundtables: The New NormalWere on a Mission: The Collections and Museums of the LDS Church 

You can view the full Preliminary Program here: http://www.westmuse.org/conferences/...im_Program.pdf

Early Bird Registration for the 2013 Annual Meeting ends July 31. Register today and save! If you register *by June 30*, you will automatically be entered to *win 2 tickets to the Evening Event of your choice!* Click here to register: ‪http://www.regonline.com/WMA2013

We are looking forward to welcoming you to Salt Lake City in October!

All the best,
Lauren Valone
Program Coordinator
Western Museums Association

----------

